# GSD urgent foster care needed (moved to rescue section)



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Saw a dog training client recently who lives with his elderly mother of 80 + years old.
The dog is a 7 month old neutered (at 8 weeks) GSD, poorly bred, has not been trained and mouths, scratches and jumps on the frail lady. She has bruises and scrapes. Her son is not always home and leaves the dog in care of his mom. This situation is dangerous. The dog has a nice temperament but is just a rambunctious adolescent who lacks training and exercise. He is easy to train and socialized with people. 
Owner and I agreed that dog needs to be re-homed for his mom's safety.
I am trying to get a hold of the NW GSD rescue but haven't had response yet.
Does anyone have a way of directly contracting someone from this rescue and PM me this?
By the way: I am currently in no position to take him, even temporarily.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Good luck, hope someone can help...tough situation all around...


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

where are you?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Well they changed their minds and decided to give it another two weeks. The old lady thought that the dog got worried about being re-homed and is now behaving better to make sure it won't happen.....
Dog training is easy, people not so much.
( I am in the NW)


----------

